# restoring faded black leather



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

how is this done properly?

i've got a cabby and let's just say the PO loved to keep the top down.
probably even in the rain and snow :screwy:

regardless, the top shoulder piece on the rear seats of the cabby has fading.

what can i use/do to restore this?
I had some Meguiar's leather cleaner wipes.
I used a bunch liberally on them and it seems to have helped, but most of the fade is still present.

can't see it so much in this pic, a better one will be there later.


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

:heart:


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Your leather has faded I have dye products that you can easily apply. Here is the results of it by a customer. 
Kevin 
Before 
http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g389/benfidar/1986 BMW 535i leather redye/DSCF1378.jpg 
http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g389/benfidar/1986 BMW 535i leather redye/DSCF1379.jpg 
After 
http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g389/benfidar/1986 BMW 535i leather redye/DSCF1389.jpg


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

looks like some really nice results 

details?


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

PKstrategy said:


> details?


 :thumbup:


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

:heart:


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry I have not been on much. It is a water-based top dye similar to paint made for leather. It still allows for conditioners to soak in, the stuff is great and lasts a long time after applied
I have people apply it with a foam brush and a hairdryer in light coats till they get the look they want. All my dyes are a mat finish as you can see in the pics. Shoot me a pm i you need more info.
Kevin


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

It works on my boots WWW.docbailey.com US i 800 361 7467


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

fiebings leather dye 

i have the same prb with my rocco seats and going to be using this product after search the sites and 
reading positive comments. 

price is cheap on ebay


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

euroheadnyc said:


> fiebings leather dye


thanks man.
how cheap on eBay?
amazon has it here

and a how to:
http://www.fiebing.com/Using_Leather_Dye.aspx


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4037533

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=FIEBINGS


----------

